# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] [Concours] Machines de Destruction Massive.

## Diwydiant

_Cuivre à la Hans Zimmer._
Fondu au noir. La scène s'ouvre sur une plaine, bordée de quelques arbres. La brume recouvre tout.
_Cuivre à la Hans Zimmer._
Un bâtiment se détache du brouillard. Ses contours sont flous, sa forme indistincte.
_Cuivre à la Hans Zimmer._
Gros plan sur un homme. On n'aperçoit que son visage. Il est sale. Il tremble de peur. Il fixe quelque chose du regard.
_Cuivre à la Hans Zimmer._
On voit l'homme de dos. À ses côtés, on remarque d'autres personnes. Toutes regardent dans la même direction.
_Cuivre à la Hans Zimmer._
Dans la brume, une silhouette se détache. Majestueuse. Impressionnante.
Terrifiante.
_Cuivre à la Hans Zimmer._
Les hommes s'agitent. Ils savent que leurs minutes sont comptées.
_Cuivre à la Hans Zimmer._
La forme embrumée devient clairement visible. La fin est proche, l'enfer va s'ouvrir.
Il s'agit de... Monsieur Ianou ???
"Diwy, réveille-toi, bon sang !
- N'essque c'est ? J'dormais fas, fromis juré.
- Et les traces de clavier sur ta joue, je les invente, peut-être ? Et essuie-moi cette bave, c'est dégueulasse.
- Oups, pardon. Bon, je devais faire quoi, déjà ?
- Tu étais sensé réfléchir à la news du prochain concours. Tu sais, celle où on va demander d'imaginer une *machine de destruction totale*. Avec toute la hype autour des jeux de construction / destruction, ça serait une bonne idée. Mais toi, tu ne penses qu'à roupiller. T'es vraiment qu'un boulet.
- Ah oui, mais je n'avais pas oublié, hein, je ne faisais que remettre mes idées en ordre avant de lancer la news, c'est tout. Mais, euh, on avait décidé quoi, comme critères, déjà ?
- Pfff, faut vraiment tout faire à ta place, c'est dingue. En fait, c'est simple, les canards vont pouvoir exprimer leur côté sadique en proposant une machine (un robot, un char, une catapulte ou quoi que ce soit d'autre) dont la raison d'exister serait la démolition, la pulvérisation, l'anéantissement ultime. Je suis sûr qu'ils seront capables d'imaginer des machines effrayantes ou tordues très facilement.
- Oui, ça me revient. Mais pour les prix, on avait pensé à quoi, j'ai un trou ?
- Tu m'étonnes que tu as un trou, après la bouteille que tu as descendue en moins de deux. Pour les prix, on avait pensé récompenser *les trois plus belles, originales, drôles, impressionnantes ou extravagantes machines de guerre en proposant respectivement Space Engineers et 6 mois d'abonnement, Medieval Engineers et 3 mois d'abo, et Besiege et 3 mois d'abo.*
- Et ils pourront proposer leurs idées sous quelle forme ?
- Qu'est-ce que j'en sais ? Un dessin, un poème, une maquette en croute de Babybel, un prototype en Lego, une peinture à l'huile, une sculpture en saindoux... Ils ont carte blanche pour *nous livrer leurs créations avant le dimanche 15 Mars*.
- Super, merci. Bon, je vais me remettre à la news, j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut, maintenzzzZZZzzzzZZZzzz."
_Cuivre à la Hans Zimmer._

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Swiier

On a le droit d'en proposer plusieurs ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Bien évidemment   ::):

----------


## sissi

Préparez les lots, je vais gagner.

----------


## Diwydiant

J'attends de voir...

----------


## Jikob

Wééééé !
Au moins c'est origuinal. Merki.

----------


## purEcontact

> *machine de destruction totale*

----------


## ian0delond

La compétition est rude ici.
Continuez comme ça  ::ninja:: 



Je sais ce que vous vous dites : Oh on s'y croirait et cet avion en timelaps s'intègre parfaitement dans ce magnifique cliché de la skyline de New York.

----------


## Diwydiant

Oh punaise   :^_^: 

Ça démarre fort !

----------


## Ninuna

Voila: weapon of masse destruction

----------


## Diwydiant

Génial   ::o:

----------


## Fran63

Il faut se l'imaginer miauler à l'heure indiquée après une soirée normalement terminée 1 h plus tôt et une grosse journée de boulot en perspective.
Vous y êtes ?

----------


## sissi

J'ai reçu le dernier catalogue d'une petite entreprise française et j'en suis content.

----------


## Diwydiant

Magnifique travail...

Étonnant, de la part d'un WotW.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Dans le cadre d'un renouvellement de son matériel militaire et afin de parer à n'importe quelle conflit, l'armée suisse présente le couteau de combat suisse :



PS : Je sais, je suis vachement doué en détourage!

----------


## Diwydiant

:^_^: 

Joli.

----------


## ian0delond

Dans un autre registre.

----------


## Jikob

Il y a un autre topic avec d'autres propositions ?
Ça me surprend de ne pas en voir plus.

----------


## Diwydiant

Tout se passe ici, et je suis également étonné de ne pas voir plus de monde   ::huh:: 

Mais les créations proposées valent déjà le coup d'oeil   ::wub::

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

J'en ai une en cours perso, mais elle me prend un peu de temps (quasiment toute la semaine en fait)
Je pense la finir ce soir ou demain  :;):

----------


## Naity

> Tout se passe ici, et je suis également étonné de ne pas voir plus de monde  
> 
> Mais les créations proposées valent déjà le coup d'oeil


En meme temps, je trouve le sujet moins inspirant que le precedant (tres oriente "jeux de mot" donc plus accessible a mon gout. La c'est tres "creatif" et demande plus d'imaginations je trouve).

Sinon, ami du mauvais gout, "l'arme secrete"  ::ninja::

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Tremblez pauvres hères devant la puissance de KERNELATOR 32 !




Full saez : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/35cfb60...ff05ddf2a6.jpg

Making beauf : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e6f385a...194fb1f9fe.jpg

----------


## Naity

> Tremblez pauvres hères devant la puissance de KERNELATOR 32 !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/35c...ff05ddf2a6.jpg
> 
> making beauf : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e6f385a...194fb1f9fe.jpg


 ::wub::

----------


## Diwydiant

Alors là, bravo   ::o: 

 ::wub::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> J'ai reçu le dernier catalogue d'une petite entreprise française et j'en suis content.


 Superbe !

----------


## PeaK

> Tremblez pauvres hères devant la puissance de KERNELATOR 32 !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/35c...ff05ddf2a6.jpg
> 
> making beauf : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e6f385a...194fb1f9fe.jpg


Magnifique !  ::love::

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Merci, content que ça plaise !  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

Très beau boulot  ::o: 

Moi je sais pas dessiner  ::ninja::  (vous pouvez cliquer pour une expérience Full HD Virtual Reality)



Inspiré de ceci, évidemment.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'est bien, c'est beau mais maintenant il va falloir interdire les concours aux gens qui ont du talent sinon je vais jamais gagner!  ::|:

----------


## Jikob

Et c'est collectif !

----------


## Jikob

Que je vous explique : j'ai (ou j'avais, je ne sais plus) un grand oncle qui, selon la légende familiale, est (ou était) un grand scientifique.
Comme les seuls membres de la famille détenant des infos sur le sujet restaient évasifs, j'ai embauché un pirate du D4rk N3t pour mener l'enquête...
Ce que j'ai découvert m'a laissé bouche bée. Surtout en lisant la dernière page du "dossier".
Putain le choc !  ::sad:: 

*Je vous laisse découvrir par vous même...*

PS : Merci à sissi pour ce joli site de catalogues.  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

Purée, je suis vraiment impressionné   ::o: 

Le choix va être dur.

Mais la vie elle même est une dure lutte.
 :Emo:

----------


## Jikob

Monde de merde !
Par contre le délai c'est bien demain minuit ? 
J'ai une idée débile.

----------


## Argha

Avril z'ont dit.

----------


## Diwydiant

J'ai lancé le 15 Mars comme deadline, mais je peux repousser d'une semaine, si ça peut en motiver d'autres   ::):

----------


## Jikob

J'viens de recevoir une pub sympa :

----------


## Diwydiant

C'est vraiment drôle   :^_^:

----------


## M0zArT

Bon je sais pas si je suis encore dans les clous et de toute façon je n'ai pas eu le temps d'ajouter l'audio via Premiere et de faire un montage aux petits oignions, du coup je vous livre la version brute, sans musique, sans écrans noirs :




Ça c'était le premier essai, mais ça a un peu foiré :




Et pour la petite histoire je voulais ajouter un écran noir au début de la vidéo genre en fondu qui laisse apparaître les machines de guerre sur O Fortuna avec une fin synchro à environ 1"37 et terminer la vidéo à 2"31 de la musique, mais j'ai point eu le temps désolé  ::sad::

----------


## Haraban

::XD::

----------


## notangel

plop, 
je suis un peu en retard, 'scuzez.



https://www.behance.net/wip/1039135/1860007

(salut les canards, c'est mon premiers post, coin coin à tous)

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Sympa la vidéo et le mecha'strator !  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

Le mecha est hyper impressionnant, chapeau.

 ::o: 

M0zArT, si tu veux un peu de temps pour peaufiner ton œuvre cinématographique, pas de soucis   ::):

----------


## notangel

merci  :^_^: 
j'avais peur d'être un peu hors thème, cool que ça vous plaise.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx



----------


## Diwydiant



----------


## Diwydiant

*Roulements de trompettes !*


Voilà le classement pour le concours d'*Armes de Destruction Massive*.

Le choix a été dur, mais il a fallu vous départager.

Je suis donc heureux de vous annoncer les 3 heureux gagnants :


*GrmlnsGlx* va pouvoir vérifier si son sublime Kernelator est viable dans l'espace grâce à *Space Engineers et ses 6 mois d'abonnement*.*Sissi* aura la possibilité de tester son catalogue d'armes par VPC dans *Medieval Engineers et 3 mois d'abo*.*M0zArT* aura intérêt à reproduire ces scènes désormais mythiques dans *Besiege et 3 mois d'abonnement*.


Bravo à vous, ainsi qu'aux autres participants, et je vous contacte demain pour les lots   ::): 


_Stay Tuned._

----------


## Ninuna

Félicitations GrmlnsGlx et bravo Sissi et M0zArT

----------


## Diwydiant

For this time, exactement.  ::P:

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Joie bonheur ! Sonnez hautbois, résonnez musettes !  ::): 
Merci aux Gentils Organisateurs et bravo aux autres gagnants et participants, j'ai reprogrammé le Kernelator 32 afin qu'il épargne vos enveloppes corporelles.

---------- Post added at 22h07 ---------- Previous post was at 21h50 ----------




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/0eba...79adf80439.jpg

----------


## Dark Fread

Félicitations !

----------


## Jikob

Bravo les gagnants, c'est largement mérité !  ::wub:: 

Mais je ne m'avoue pas vingt culs. Je gagnerai un jour, je gagnerai !

----------


## M0zArT

::lol:: 

Je t'envoie mes infos par MP Diwy !

----------


## Diwydiant

Je suis vraiment navré pour le retard, mais c'est la période des bulletins / conseils de classe. D'ailleurs, j'y repars dans 5mn.
Mais promis juré craché, je gère l'envoi avant le week-end   :;):

----------


## sissi

> *Roulements de trompettes !*
> 
> 
> Voilà le classement pour le concours d'*Armes de Destruction Massive*.
> 
> Le choix a été dur, mais il a fallu vous départager.
> 
> Je suis donc heureux de vous annoncer les 3 heureux gagnants :
> 
> ...


Ouah putain, j'avais complétement oublié le concours!


Merci, ce fut un plaisir de participer.

----------


## M0zArT

Merci Diwy !!!  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

C'est gentil, mais ce n'est pas moi qu'il faut remercier : merci à vous pour votre investissement, et à la rédac pour le soutien sans faille   :;):

----------

